# New Doe :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is our new 5 year old doe "Capriole's Shotgun Sugar". Just picked her up at a show on Sunday. I'm very excited to be adding a new doe that we can AI in a couple months.  She's got show points from one of her buck kids who was showing a year or two ago.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cool! What made you decide to buy another doe?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

She's a beauty!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Drooling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She looks like Reddy but without color! Are they related?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very pretty gal , congrats Victoria 
She looks like she has a explanation point on her shoulder , 
well almost , lol..
Good luck with her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

crosscandyboers said:


> She looks like Reddy but without color! Are they related?


That's what I thought! Sugar is out of Montego (V808 son) and Reddy's mom is out of V808.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice. Looks great for 5 years old. Congrats on a wonderful purchase.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like her congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Roger.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's what I thought! Sugar is out of Montego (V808 son) and Reddy's mom is out of V808.


I love V808 genetics. We have a granddaughter of Montego and another V808 daughter. She was then bred to a V808 grandson, and 1 of those kids won overall grand at a show in OR and got 21 points at 3 mo. old!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

V808 genetics are awesome.  A good amount of my herd is V808. Probably since he used to be here in WA and was heavily used.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

No wonder your herd does so well in the show ring.  Your does are gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Carlee.  It's hard to beat Capriole goats!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's what I thought! Sugar is out of Montego (V808 son) and Reddy's mom is out of V808.


Oh interesting! She is built very well for being 5 years! She is one who will still be producing at 10 years old I bet.


----------

